# New control panel for lathe.



## Ken226 (May 3, 2021)

I'm putting a Seimens 3 phase motor and Teco Westinghouse L510 VFD in my lathe.  Today I worked on the switch panel.

It's a peice of 1/8" thick 6061 flat,  cut out on my bandsaw and cleaned up with a belt sander.    Cerakoted in H series cobalt,  then eggraved with a diamond drag tool.

I'm still waiting for some of the goodies that go in.

From left  to right: 

A 4 way mini-joystick from P3 America.  Up will be full speed reverse jog,  down will be full speed forward jog,   left will be low speed forward inching (I'm thinking, maybe 15hz),  and right will be low speed reverse inching.

A 30mm stainless lit power on/off switch

An anodized e-stop

Green stainless LED that turns off when the e-stop is engaged.


A potentiometer with anodized guitar knob from eBay

And, an ebay hall effect tachometer.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 3, 2021)

Wow, that's fantastic!


----------



## jbobb1 (May 3, 2021)

Very nice work!


----------



## Ken226 (May 3, 2021)

Thanks!  I'm pretty happy with the results.  The drag tool cuts through the cerakote and seems to produce some very defined lines.   

I screwed up a little.  The upper middle screw head is going to cover about a quarter of the P, in stop.

UPS dropped off the joystick right after I posted those pics.   It's got a great feel.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 3, 2021)

ooh, SECXY!

I'm not going to show mine now


----------



## DavidR8 (May 3, 2021)

Definitely NOT showing my labels. 
(DavidR8 heads to shop, head down  )


----------



## fixit (May 4, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> I'm putting a Seimens 3 phase motor and Teco Westinghouse L510 VFD in my lathe.  Today I worked on the switch panel.
> 
> It's a peice of 1/8" thick 6061 flat,  cut out on my bandsaw and cleaned up with a belt sander.    Cerakoted in H series cobalt,  then eggraved with a diamond drag tool.
> 
> ...




YOU DO GOOD WORK


----------



## Shotgun (May 4, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Definitely NOT showing my labels.
> (DavidR8 heads to shop, head down  )


Me and my Sharpie are also sad.
@Ken226 , have you considered making instrument panels for experimental airplanes as an exit strategy?


----------



## Ken226 (May 4, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> Me and my Sharpie are also sad.
> @Ken226 , have you considered making instrument panels for experimental airplanes as an exit strategy?



I've considered quite a few ideas similar to that for after I retire from my current job.  

Currently, there aren't enough hours in the day for me to do it for profit.  I've tried and always end up with a huge backlog of jobs. 

I've got about 5 years to go. Then I can work out in my shop any time I want, or all day if I so desire.  That day can't come fast enough.


The new panel looks pretty good with the cerakoted headstock cover.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 16, 2022)

Photos are gone  ...

I am looking for ideas on how to design/build a remote VFD control panel for my milling machine (Teco Westinghouse L510 VFD)


----------



## Ken226 (Mar 16, 2022)

There.  Un-gone.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 16, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## Navy Chief (Mar 16, 2022)

Beautiful work. What are you doing the engraving on? I am looking for something to fill that gap....


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hmmm I just found a new use for my CNC router!


----------



## wachuko (Mar 16, 2022)

Navy Chief said:


> Beautiful work. What are you doing the engraving on? I am looking for something to fill that gap....


I had that same follow up question.... 

I wonder, if I ever finish the G0704 CNC conversion, if I can use it for these kind of engravings as well...


----------



## Ken226 (Mar 16, 2022)

Navy Chief said:


> Beautiful work. What are you doing the engraving on? I am looking for something to fill that gap....





wachuko said:


> I had that same follow up question....
> 
> I wonder, if I ever finish the G0704 CNC conversion, if I can use it for these kind of engravings as well...




I'm using a G0704 conversion, with a diamond drag tool.

A CNC router could do this job with no trouble.  Dragging the tool through cured cerakote was no prob at all.


----------



## Ken226 (Mar 16, 2022)

After 8 years of upgrading every time I got bored, or got a good tax return, there's not much G0704 left in it anymore.   It's on the right side in this pic.


----------



## WobblyHand (Mar 16, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> After 8 years of upgrading every time I got bored, or got a good tax return, there's not much G0704 left in it anymore.   It's on the right side in this pic.


Really nice shop!  Envious of the large clear space.  Where do you put stuff away?


----------



## Ken226 (Mar 16, 2022)

The black Husky toolbox next to the CNC, the DeWalt toolbox, and lots of wall mounted cabinets and pegboards..  the Husky holds a surprising amount of stuff, including my 4 jaw, 6 jaw, 3 jaw, rotary table, taper attachment.  I was pleasantly surprised when I started loading it with tooling.

And I love my steel pegboards.


----------



## Wheat.Millington (Mar 16, 2022)

Good lord I'm envious of that shop space. I've got a garage space about the same size, but with a family of four and 3 motorbikes, I had to squeeze to make space for my lathe. One day I'll have my own separate workshop space...


----------



## Ken226 (Mar 16, 2022)

Here's a few more showing how much stuff fit in that home Depot toolbox.  And it's still got a little room for more.






























Here's a set of steel pegboards from Amazon.  A little pricy, but they look good and are strong as a dose of the Phillipines clap!





Here's a better view of that g0704 CNC.


----------



## Cyril (Apr 14, 2022)

Words just can't be found to describe what I'm seeing


----------

